# Backgrounds?



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm on a budget, should I go for a black background?
Is there a good picture background for a 4ft malawi tank, or any 3d backgrounds that don't cost $100+?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Poke around the LFS's in your area, and pull out all of their backgrounds. I found a background that works great for me (mostly black, but a few green plants) for $1/ft.

Lots of DIY options if you scour the DIY section of the forum.

-Ryan


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

black paint is very cheap. Actually if you are using paoint you can use any color they make.

You can look at the my tanks (click the Tanks tab under my signature). All but one has a black paint background.


----------



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't want to get into DIYing a 4ft 3d background. If there's a really easy-to-do one, maybe, but I'm not carving styrofoam and coating it in concrete and epoxy.
Are there any 2d rock backgrounds? Do they work out at all, or is black just plain better?
I also would rather not deal with painting it. A simple black background is easy to apply and is reversible, paint is not nearly as reversible.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

If I wanted a black background and didn't want to paint, I'd price a piece of black felt or fabric...

-Rick (The armchair aquarist)


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

For an easy way out thats not really DIY check out the aquarium store or chain for the 2D. THey carry rolls, some of the prints have a backside of either blue or black. That and some scoth tape should do you up.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=18280

I used this stuff on one of my tanks. I have a black background and it makes it look just like the back is painted. It's nice too because it doesn't allow any water to get between the background and the tank. If you go the store bought background route I highly recommend this stuff.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I had some leftover wallpaper that looked like a brown-beige marbled stone. I used it for a background just like the bg you buy by the foot, looks good, was free.


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

for a hundred bucks I would think you could make a decent 3D background. Even if you had to purchase a dremel to do it.


----------

